# R15 - dash dash deleted more than I wanted to



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's a new problem I've never seen before.
Whilst in MyVOD, I pushed dash twice to delete a show I had previously watched. The show currently being recorded was also deleted. I tried it again and the same thing happened. Either my dash key is sticking and 2 pushes is resulting in 4 signals being sent to the unit or it's a bug. It only seems to happen if the extra show being deleted is currently being recorded.

It only just started doing this last night.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I would have to say that is a new one...

Did the recording light go out too?


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> I would have to say that is a new one...
> 
> Did the recording light go out too?


Yes, it stopped the current recording, the light went out and it removed it from MyVOD.


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

Can anyoner else test this and verify? If so i can go ahead and report it.

Paul


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Just tried to duplicate it using "dgib's" steps, and it did not delete the current program being recorded.

I am curious though, as to whether the show which was recording was in the same "group" or "folder", as the previous recording that was deleted.


----------



## freakedout (Jun 13, 2004)

Mine does the same on occasion. I would hit the dash twice and two shows would disappear. I am now very carefull about how I delete shows. I usually go into the menu for the show and delete to ensure that I don't take out shows I have not watched.


----------



## freakedout (Jun 13, 2004)

I forgot to add that it deletes the show at the top of the list unless the shows are in the folder and next in line by recording date. WHich is how I sort myVod list.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have twice had a situation where there were only two items in myvod, and when I selected one of them and hit dash twice, both were deleted. The first time it happened, I thought I did something wrong. The second time it happened I realized it was a bug in the R15. Since then I have never deleted using the double dash if there are only two items in myvod. Both times, the other show that was deleted was something I had not watched yet.

Carl


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

i'll go ahead and have it turned in tonight then, see if it becomes a known issue. bout the best i can do.

Paul


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

stupid0g said:


> i'll go ahead and have it turned in tonight then, see if it becomes a known issue. bout the best i can do.
> 
> Paul


Thanks.
It does delete the top show in MyVod by mistake. It just happens that these were still recording when it did it both times. I thought I had fat fingers.....


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Just tried to duplicate it using "dgib's" steps, and it did not delete the current program being recorded.
> 
> I am curious though, as to whether the show which was recording was in the same "group" or "folder", as the previous recording that was deleted.


Donnie
Different program name and first program of each, so no folders were invloved.

I deleted Grays Anatomy and my wife was pissed when Bachelor Paris was removed also.

Blessing in disguise really....


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

Thnx for the info, i'll get it added to my report, didn't get it turned in last night so i'll work on it today. Have a team meeting to attend so i'll have the time then.

Paul


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

dgib said:


> Donnie
> Different program name and first program of each, so no folders were invloved.
> 
> I deleted Grays Anatomy and my wife was pissed when Bachelor Paris was removed also.
> ...


Blessing in disquise for sure! :lol: My wife would completely "freak" if i did that, whether by accident or *INTENTIONAL  *


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have not had this problem. I do notice that once you delete a program with dash-dash the highlight moves to the top of the list.

If someone were to press dash-dash again or do long presses instead of short quick ones, it would always delete the first program in the list.


----------



## donnaml98 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've used the dash dash prodcedure many times and have not had this problem.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

donnaml98 said:


> I've used the dash dash prodcedure many times and have not had this problem.


I've used it many, many times also but the last twice it deleted 2 shows each time. I now just select the show and in the left pane, select delete.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Make sure to dash dash the single episode and not the whole "section" ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a dash dash issue last night too. I went to delete a show and it deleted the show below it. Not sure if the remote was just responding slow and maybe I hit down one too many times or if it messed up.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not sure of any circumstances that makes any sense, but sometimes I can hit dash dash on a folder and it will delete the entire folder, most times it will delete the most current (you'd think it would do the oldest first).


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

freakedout said:


> Mine does the same on occasion. I would hit the dash twice and two shows would disappear. I am now very carefull about how I delete shows. I usually go into the menu for the show and delete to ensure that I don't take out shows I have not watched.


This just happened to me today. I deleted a show on my list using the 2 dashes...and almost instantly...the show I selected...plus the one right above it also deleted. Luckily for me, it turns out the second show deleled was ER...which was recorded last night even though it's a REPEAT and I have it set to record FIRST RUN ONLY (another annoying bug mentioned quite often on these forums).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok guys, a non-R15 guy here, is "dash" suppose to delete a show or is "double-dash"? To me it sounds like you pressing a "delete" key (with no confirmation) and then the R15 buffers the next key and does the same thing. What is it suppose to take to delete a show? "dash", "double dash"? Is there a "delete" key on the remote? What about one of the "colored buttons"?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, double dash is what deletes. Single dash does nothing.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

But with no confirmation, correct?


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Let me explain, R15 has a mark and delete function which is great. The user can mark each of the recorded shows and delete them through a kind of "delete all" function with normal confirmation, etc. However, if you are like me you could just press dash twice and delete each recording quickly and without confirmation (it acts as a back door code and I learned about it in this forum).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was asking a question...not looking for issues. 

Everyone knows there are enough of those. Excuse me for asking a ??? about a product I don't have. Am I asking too much for a simple answer to a question Vitor? I guess some may be a little too sensitive about their R15.

Personally, I don't like the confirmation the DTivos have. If I press delete, then I'd like it to delete the show.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually it's not really a back door code as it is listed in their info. I wonder if it has to do with the key presses. I know I've seen when entering zip code in the active weather that if you hold that key press a bit long you get the next number filled as well. What may be happening is like Wolffpack suggested, it's getting a -- command off the first dash and a -- off the second dash and deleting 2 shows.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The dash-dash has no confirmation screen. I think the problem is the R-15 is sluggish doing some things, you press a key and it looks like it is not doing anything so you press it again. I cant tell you how many times this has happened to me.


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok guys still no confirmation back yet what is causing this, but I think i may have a clue.

Noticed when the R15 was finally installed on thursday that as we all know with the tivo/r15 series the program guide takes forever to load. Combine this with the fact that i was setting up my series links and normal recordings, that i was slowing it down like crazy as we all have before.

well on saturday went ahead to delete some programs that i'd alrdy watched an lo and behold same issue with -- feature, first recording at top of the list deleted at the same time.

Tried it again later, same results, however with both of these situations i had roughly 80-110 items in my todo list, so i know it was tearing up the system resources as far as capacity, so i went ahead and deleted almost every recording scheduled and all but 4 of my saved items.

so at this poit the system is running like it should be, tried the -- function with no issue, so i do beleive the main problem is as Wolffpack stated, rcvr is interpting it as a 3/4- causing the main issue.

still waiting back from our support team on what the "official" answer is through


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

stupidog, thanks for the update.  It does appear that the more we have stored in these units, the more "sluggish" they get, causing weird things to happen that may not be present when the unit is running at a smooth pace without having to beg for more resources. Remote response is at its worse, when the R15 is loaded up.


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

Well on a side note since we're on system resources, as a side test i ran the unit til friday w/o putting it into standby mode, then until tonight i'v been putting it into standby, and i will confirm that it does seem to speed up the processing of items in the todo list as well as the response time, however this confirmation isn't in my capacity as a technical csr but as an owner. 

Paul


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I noticed this past weekend when I came back from vacation I was clearing up repeats of stuff I want on first runs on, that I didn't actually need to hit -- just a single - in the ToDo list would delete the program. Does this work for anyone else in the same manner?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

On a side note (sort of), I too thought I was experiencing multiple deletes from a single '--' when I first got my unit.

However, it turned out I was not, just experiencing a "related" glitch with MyVOD which has been commented on before....namely stuff disappearing or the list being empty, but not really. Simply toggling to the "Showcase" list and back seemed to "repopulate" the MyVOD and the program I thought was deleted was back.

I haven't noticed this in a while, so maybe 109A took care of it...and I use -- frequently to delete and have not experienced any issues in the last few weeks....


----------

